# Administrators please can you help me



## sprouTT (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello

I think because I have had my username changed I no longer have access to market place or messages again. Please can you guys help me?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi sprouTT, Try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## sprouTT (Mar 14, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi sprouTT, Try again.
> Hoggy.


Thanks for sorting this out again.


----------

